# ex-intermediate snowboarder....needs to relearn everything.



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi!

When i was younger, 13years old to around 16years old, I would snowboard every weekend at the Las Vegas Lee Canyon ski resort. I've owned 3 boards (1 rossignal, 2 burtons) during those years. Now they've been under my bed for a long long time.

I never had expert training or guidance, and I pretty much learned everything by BEING on the hill and learned "naturally".

I am now 20years old and I want to get back on the hills. But this time, I want to KNOW how to do it the right way....and be able to explain to other people how to stop, turn, fall correctly. 
As far as I know, even though I could Ride a snowboard and do basic 50/50 grinds, I can't explain it to myself how I transfer my weight on the board to make a turn or stop. Nor do I even know how to fall correctly without hurting myself.



Does anyone have a guide that will explain the proper steps to stoping, turning, and fallin?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

the most common injuries in snowboarding happen to your wrists so just clench your fist when you're falling so you 'punch' the snow, or just do what i do and ride around with your fists clenched all the time so you don't have to worry about the reaction time.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/4480-snowboard-lessons-video.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks guys, i'll get back to you if I have any questions.

I'll go to that link to watch the videos now.:thumbsup:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

desklamp said:


> the most common injuries in snowboarding happen to your wrists so just clench your fist when you're falling so you 'punch' the snow, or just do what i do and ride around with your fists clenched all the time so you don't have to worry about the reaction time.


How exactly is landing on a closed fist better than an open hand?? Either way the wrist is absorbing the force. When you are falling forward, you should be making a fist and taking the impact with your forearm and the knife edge of your hand.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

cifex said:


> How exactly is landing on a closed fist better than an open hand?? Either way the wrist is absorbing the force. When you are falling forward, you should be making a fist and taking the impact with your forearm and the knife edge of your hand.


must ride with burton boxing gloves...its a boulder thing


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> must ride with burton boxing gloves...its a boulder thing


You from Colorado?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

nah...nebraska, used to do the boulder/redrocks dead thing back in the day and spent time there as a kid in the 60's before ibm.
just being a shit..no dis for colo folks, in fact my oldest was in ft collins for years working on a phd


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

right on, you sounded like a local with that comment haha.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

desklamp said:


> the most common injuries in snowboarding happen to your wrists so just clench your fist when you're falling so you 'punch' the snow, or just do what i do and ride around with your fists clenched all the time so you don't have to worry about the reaction time.


Because that is one of the dumbest things I've heard in a very long time I'm going to give you the benifit of doubt that you are kidding. 

Anyways, a lot of places not only do beginner lessons, but they also do intermediate and advanced. If you want to re-learn, sign up for an advanced lesson and tighten up your riding. While you're doing this your friends can take beginner lessons and you don't have to teach them. They'll be better off in the long run being instructed by a instructor


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Dano said:


> Because that is one of the dumbest things I've heard in a very long time I'm going to give you the benifit of doubt that you are kidding.
> 
> Anyways, a lot of places not only do beginner lessons, but they also do intermediate and advanced. If you want to re-learn, sign up for an advanced lesson and tighten up your riding. While you're doing this your friends can take beginner lessons and you don't have to teach them. They'll be better off in the long run being instructed by a instructor


Bah. Who needs lessons to have fun? Strap on a helmet and some pads and have at it, says I!


----------

